# Any experience traveling THROUGH Arizona?



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi all! I was just wondering if anyone has had any experience that they would be willing to share regarding Arizona.

I know that hedgies are practically illegal to own (difficult to obtain a permit, etc) but I will be traveling to New Mexico next month for a few days and was hoping to take hedgie with me. We would be traveling from Las Vegas so this would mean traveling through the state of Arizona. I have been doing lots of research but there is not much out there. We are only driving through so even if we had to get permission to do so I would be more than willing. If we have to leave him home we will but I'm trying to explore all options to see if we can make it work (legally, of course).

Any info is appreciated!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I'd recommend contacting the Arizona Agriculture animal division directly.


----------



## cherry_kola (Oct 8, 2013)

I would recommend looking online for people who own Hedgie in Arizona-- they typically have a route you can take where you are not stopped (California people have this for ferrets traveling from NV to CA). Like California they are illegal but lots of people travel through the state with no issues. Not that we would ever recommend this but we travel from Vegas to California to visit family a few times a year. We take some of our animals along with us. We stop at the border to CA they as if we are bringing any fruit etc- we say no and go on. They have never stopped us or searched the vehicle. If you have your pet in a clear carrier right in the front seat obviously they are going to ask you about it but we keep our exotics in the back with the other animals and no one bothers us.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I actually did some research before we left and found where in the AZ law it stated that as long as it was just being transported within 72 consecutive hours it wasn't an issue. Anyways we made the trip to New Mexico there and back just fine. Thankfully it's not like the CA border where they stop you at state lines. Successful road trip!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

